# Amazon has the US Postal Service delivering on Sundays



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Just checked the status of an Amazon order, and it said delivered today by USPS. Went to the mailbox, and sure enough, there it was!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Cherise said:


> Just checked the status of an Amazon order, and it said delivered today by USPS. Went to the mailbox, and sure enough, there it was!


Yeah, they've been doing this for about a year or so. Not just Amazon either.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

It's old news. The U.S. Postal Service has been delivering Amazon packages on Sundays since November 2013.


----------



## Elizabeth S. (Oct 20, 2016)

It surprised the heck out of me the first time I got one delivered on Sunday. And I spent the rest of the day convinced it was actually Monday!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Elizabeth S. said:


> It surprised the heck out of me the first time I got one delivered on Sunday. And I spent the rest of the day convinced it was actually Monday!


LOL!

And Gator, three years is NOT old news.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elizabeth S. said:


> It surprised the heck out of me the first time I got one delivered on Sunday. And I spent the rest of the day convinced it was actually Monday!


Here's what I've had happen and it doesn't make a lot of sense to me:

So, I'm a prime member. Meaning I can get a thing in 2 days without paying extra. OR, I can ask for 'no rush' shipping and get it in a week or so if I'm not in a hurry and, as a reward, the Zon will give me a $1 credit toward an ebook.

I'm in no rush, right? I order something on Monday or Tuesday and get my $1 credit. On FRIDAY I get notice that it's been shipped and will be delivered on SUNDAY? What? I don't understand!   I'm Not. In. A. Rush. Regular delivery on Monday will be fine.

All I can figure is that they've contracted for a certain number of hours or service so, at some point, they figure they have to use it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a few things on Sunday over the last year or so. Its the only time I get a USPS package to my door. During the week and saturday, they do not have to come to the door and leave them at the leasing office, which I hate. I am home, but they won't deliver to the door. Joys of apartment living. They dress very casually on Sunday though for delivery.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I seem to do the bulk of my buying on Fridays (no idea why!) so I get a lot of packages on Sunday!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

So now we have to check the mail on Sundays.

Which kind of sucks here in winter because our mailbox is across the street and Spokane is icy in winter.

LOL!


----------

